# Long shot but let's see...



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm in norwich with the other half and have very little coffee left at home. Can anyone recommend anywhere that may be open today or do I need to go to Starbucks? I know smokey barn and the window are shut. Any idea what the t junction is like for coffee? I know nobody from norwich will probably see this soon but thought I'd ask anyway.

James


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kofra?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

https://twitter.com/StrangersCoffee


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks guys. Going to strangers as it's closer to where we are at the moment.

Thanks again,

Love y'all


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Dandy Horse might be open also


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

James811 said:


> Hey everyone. I'm in norwich with the other half and have very little coffee left at home. Can anyone recommend anywhere that may be open today or do I need to go to Starbucks? I know smokey barn and the window are shut. Any idea what the t junction is like for coffee? I know nobody from norwich will probably see this soon but thought I'd ask anyway.
> 
> James


Kofra is closed today, but usually open Sundays (see twitter).

Strangers is open today, they usually have Caravan and Butterworth's retail.

Tea Junction is awful, same as Wilkinsons old stale burnt coffee in huge metal tins. Dont do it!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Dandy Horse might be open also


Should be, OK if you want darker roast Coffee Compass beans but not if you want something lighter.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sitting in strangers at the moment debating wether to pay £8 for 250g of caravan rocko


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Or the Guatemalan SO which was on on Friday? Serious stuff with dark chocolate flavours.....


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Yea I picked up a bag of their house blend (225g) and started thumbing through my change when he said '£6.50 please'. Was a bit shocked but it's a decent coffee actually and if I'd had to pay delivery from somewhere else it'd be the same price so can't moan I guess and I like to support local businesses


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I got the price wrong it was £8.50 , needless to say I decided to give that one a miss , it was a nice coffee but not sure it justifies such a IMHO high price .


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I know what you mean. Are you free today at all Richard?


----------

